# Shed Lighting



## Supershine (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know how to set up the following situation?

I want to put soffit pot pot lights in a shed/garden office I'm building.  I would like them to turn on if anyone walks near the shed, but I'd also like to be able to turn them on continuously from inside the shed or inside my home.

Also, when they turn on and off, I'd like them to fade on and off instead of turning on or off instantaneously.

I've found alot of good advice on here and I'm hoping someone can help with this as well.

Thanks!


----------



## JoeD (Oct 4, 2014)

No problem until you wanted the fade option.
Just use a motion sensor to turn them on and a three way switch setup to turn them on and off from the house.

For fading you will need to find some fixture with that option built in.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 4, 2014)

JoeD. 

How would you wire a 3way switch and a motion sensor together so that the lights will come on from the house without motion outside? I think I might know how but was wondering how you would wire that. 

As to something to do a fade you might need special lights as some of the new bulbs won't do that I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 4, 2014)

it would be much easier to add a different light bank for each function. If you planned on installing three lights (for example), install six instead, with every other one on the motion circuit. Most motion detector kits have a way of turning the lights on manually with a switch - usually just flip the switch off & on quickly - when you want all the lights to operate together.


----------



## odorf (Oct 4, 2014)

as slownsteady said


as far as the fade,,dunno,  


this light fixture i bought at lowes,  6 years ago.   it is a motion sensor, and  you can turn it on manualy.
by flicking the switch on then off then on

the sensor has a label  
sensor foto
electro ps180
jimway

i do not remember the brand name,  nor did i see it on the fixture


----------



## nealtw (Oct 4, 2014)

I found an interesting discussion about pot lights on a senser.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/cans-motion-detector-45843/


----------



## JoeD (Oct 4, 2014)

> How would you wire a 3way switch and a motion sensor together so that the lights will come on from the house without motion outside? I think I might know how but was wondering how you would wire that.


There are two ways.
1. Some sensors have a function to do it. You put the sensor on a switch just like a normal light. Leave the switch on and the sensor functions like normal. Switch the sensor off then back on quickly and you trigger the always on function and the sensor is bypassed leaving the light on until you turn it off again for 5 seconds. If you have power flickers they can sometimes trigger this function and you need to turn the light off for 5 seconds to reset it.
2. Wire the switch in parallel to the sensor then when the switch is on the light on regardless of the sensor state. The switch bypasses the sensor. Turn the switch off and the sensor has control again.


----------



## Supershine (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for your responses.

Neal, thanks for that link.  It helped me realize a motion sensor might not be a great idea.

I'd like to change my question.  What is the best option in the following situation?

Here are 2 pictures of the shed I'm planning.  The sconce lighting will be covered when either or both doors are open.  what else can I do to light it properly?  I'm still leaning toward pot lights so that the doors won't block the light, but I'd like to get other opinions as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2014)

You never want a sconce where it can get wacked with the door and doubtful that you have room above the level of the door. So pot lights might be the better way to go.


----------



## odorf (Oct 5, 2014)

did you see the flood light image i posted?  your lights can be installed under your eve
 and point   to the side and front so that 3 sides of your shed will be lite from the front 2 corners

http://image.lampsplus.com/is/image/K6528.fpx?qlt=65&fmt=jpeg&fit=constrain&1412534431335&hei=480


turn it upside down, mount it under the eve, 

works on 3 corners of my house,


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2014)

odorf said:


> did you see the flood light image i posted?  your lights can be installed under your eve
> and point   to the side and front so that 3 sides of your shed will be lite from the front 2 corners
> 
> http://image.lampsplus.com/is/image/K6528.fpx?qlt=65&fmt=jpeg&fit=constrain&1412534431335&hei=480



I would sooner see other lights just for lighting the walk way and maybe install a sensored flood light on the house that would light up the shed for security.:2cents:


----------



## Supershine (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Due to time constraints I'm just getting around to the wiring now.  I also scrapped my original plan for this new one and would appreciate any input.

I would like to be able to turn the exterior pot lights on and off from both inside the house and inside the shed, but I also want to be able to turn the interior shed lights on only from inside the shed. 

I don't anticipate using the interior lights without the exterior lights.  

This is the drawing I came up with, but I've been told the single pole switch beside the 3 way switch won't work which may be only because of code regulations.

Any comments would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## JoeD (Dec 31, 2014)

IF you can deal with the interior lights only being on IF the exterior lights are on, then the plan will work. Also any receptacles in the shed will also only work with the exterior lights on.
If you need the interior on when the exterior are off then you need a fourth wire to carry an unswitched hot to the interior lights.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2014)

You won't have inside lights unless the outside lights are on.
Do you not want outlets in the shed that will be live all the time. Take your inside lights from that line and run a three wire for the outside lights.
If you are triing to do it all with one wire, I think HD sells 14-2-2 and 12-2-2


----------



## Supershine (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions guys!

I've updated the plan so that the interior lights can be operated completely independently of the exterior lights.  I also want to have the flexibility of adding low-voltage landscape lighting in the future.

Also, yes, there are 2 outlets, but I've put them on a separate 20 amp circuit so I can use some power tools and/or a heater if necessary.

I'm including drawings of both circuits along with the type of wire and the lengths in brackets.

Again, any suggestions are helpful.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2014)

Your drawing is a little faint so not much help but.
If you have a 20 amp breaker, stay with 12 wire for everything in that circuit.


----------

